# Help help with Sedona FP



## avbill (Feb 11, 2008)

A customer switched the fountain pen nibs  between two different finished pens.   What I have now is a Black Titanium pen with no nib or nib holder.  The pen is a Sedona fountain pen in black titanium. 

Does  any body the nib holder & fountain pen nib. in Black titanium.?

thank you

Bill Daniels.


----------

